
GlobalFoundries Announces Early 7nm Availability, Huge Gains Over 14nm FinFET - vanburen
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/250936-globalfoundries-announces-early-7nm-availability-40-improved-performance-14nm-finfet
======
vanburen
The next version of Ryzen will be based on 7nm [1].

Will be interesting to see how AMD uses the benefits of this process. I guess
they could potentially add another CCX complex to the die, so the 2018
flagship Ryzen 7 could be a 12 core part.

[1] [http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/AMD-
Zen_3...](http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/AMD-Zen_3.png)

